# Ped....



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Have a friend interested in this ped. I am not quite sure what the lines would be. I'm still learning how to read them. What do you guys think? Thanks and I will pass on the replies to my friend. It looks like it has to be a sibling breeding as the names of the parents are the same...?

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [386672] :: SPACEDOG KENNELS FUTURE BREEDING


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Is it just me or does it look tooooooo tight? Lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

bascially its JRB Tombstone Bolio whats often referred to as the Mayday or Hollingstworth stuff. 

this is a brother sister breeding yes but after breeding son to the mother: Kadaphi represents mostly maday with a good strong 1/8 in Chavis, and Redboy by way of MJ.
So its quadrupled Maryjane and pure Kadaphi... if that makes sense.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It is basically a redboy jock bolio breeding. I like it bside the fact that is list the same dog as mom and dad. Their is a spot in meaty's ped wher Mayday is bred to his sister. Work out fine if you have an end goal and cull. Depends on purpose for the dog too IMO.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I told my friend to ask and make sure it was a brother sister breeding. Just want him to make sure it isn't some fluke. 
Yes FH, what you said makes perfect sense!  I will definitely pass this on to him. 
I agree Rudy, I think there's gotta be a purpose for breeding so tight like this and that they got to be ready to cull if necessary. The pup is older, I think like 5-6 months...anyway, thanks guys!! I'm sure your opinions will help him make a good decision.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I told my friend to ask and make sure it was a brother sister breeding. Just want him to make sure it isn't some fluke.
> Yes FH, what you said makes perfect sense!  I will definitely pass this on to him.
> I agree Rudy, I think there's gotta be a purpose for breeding so tight like this and that they got to be ready to cull if necessary. The pup is older, I think like 5-6 months...anyway, thanks guys!! I'm sure your opinions will help him make a good decision.


Even more so then the purpose of the breeding is the purpose to your freind and his use for said pup. a dog bred like this could be essential to a yard or breeding program. If it is working on all other points as well. It is a good get if it all is just the way he wants it


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

something that tight would need to go to something like your dog.. and maybe coaches yella dog too.. LOL ... They did the same with alligator.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes sir I would use something that tight if it was firing on all cylanders, Conformation included would have to be built decent as well as bulldog in all temperment stand points for me though.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

just speculation but it should be the best of maryjane.. the flip side like you said could be the worse. NO one likes wonky genes.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah it could be a really nice dog...or wonky! Lol! I like tight breedings but I like to see a little out thrown in there when it looks this tight...but that is probably me just playing it safe  I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

need just bring me that boy ya got, LOL ... I can tell I could use that dog!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lucius? no worries someday we will work something out  I do think you'd really like him personality wise. Great wind, bites hard and is a total love-mush! Lol! He loves to work and wants to please. Very responsive to commands.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

for sure ... yeah you forrest gumped your way into that one..LOL .. one of the better bred Boudreaux dogs and it just emits from him.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! I really did!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

now you gotta share his ped. No offense but it tend to read look over the Eli stuff quickly not usually my taste. I was recently offered a heavy bred badger bitch. But desided angainst it she was a big solid gyp. I really had to think bout. Most cause her litter mat breother really impressed me.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

And you passed up that girl?? I need her! Lol! Lucius has Badger in him...a lot of it. How big was she? I'll get the ped in a sec.... Do you know Laurie's boy Twister? Well, he is Lucius' uncle.
The Eli dogs were the ones that could compete with the OFRN


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I will find her ped for ya it some where in the texts of pms. I just cant make my self like it. Even when I fell for her brother when I saw his ped I was like oh man...! Big flaw of mine to set in my ways. hahha.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I understand. I am kind of picky myself  what dogs do you like? Just curious


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

My bad Heavy off of skull. T like the badger dog but here was her ped. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [332747] :: AXIOM'S BIG GIRL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Her brother Wrath is a great dog!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooooo she'd be good for Lucius  was she huge or something? I don't like big dogs... Lol! Anyway here is his ped...he isn't all Boudreaux. Got some Devine stuff as well in there...
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [464731] :: M&P'S MOSES + EZ


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like that Sevin dog--nice looking boy!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

SHe bout 53 pounds but only one bigger dog in the litter.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep they are nice looking dogs too. SHe has two CH brother Wrath and another. SHe is pretty gal loose elbows but nice all around I could Ch her if I took her. But place is full and their is just other thing lined up first.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow he is bred really nice I see why stan like im I I was getting in that would have to be skull of badger blood if not both  Nice!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks!! 

And I understand some lines just aren't our cup of tea! Nothing wrong with that  how is that Beef pup of yours doing?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just fine he looking alright, I like his temperment so far. Hope he turns out to look like his pops ( beside the fact that he is Seal) and act like his uncle Meaty! Then He will be just bout awesome lol!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha awesome!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oooooooo she'd be good for Lucius  was she huge or something? I don't like big dogs... Lol! Anyway here is his ped...he isn't all Boudreaux. Got some Devine stuff as well in there...
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [464731] :: M&P'S MOSES + EZ


Hahahahaha! Thats why I say Boudreaux IS old family bulldogs both red nosed and not when bred tight without scattered outs. LOOK its a sub strain of the OFRN or Old family bulldogs ..

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [4091] :: BOUDREAUX' BLIND BILLY (1XW)(1XL)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [51] :: WALLING'S BULLYSON (2XW)(1XL)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [35937] :: PAUL'S JILL

^^^^ This is NO different than Colby's Paddy stock crossing to Feeleys Paddy stock OR Colby being used to armitage and clark so on. It'd be like taking a straight loposay to a colby . Taking it back to the source from whence it came.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [197312] :: VETZEL'S CHAIN DRIVE

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [253072] :: MR:BEEMAN'S DIRTY LITTLE SECRETS

Divine twisted it back together REAL good ^^^

and BAM!!! NEAR pure corvino if it wasnt for NIKITA the JRB dog twisted with carver bred eli dogs.. 
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [464731] :: M&P'S MOSES + EZ

Its the JRB that stands out separate in Lucius' ped


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Here would be another example of a dog developed of near pure corvino Heinzl blood Carver bred...

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [90] :: COY'S BANJO (5XW)

Genetically this is an OF bulldog

them boys used a lot of OF bulldogs to develop their strains and such they just didnt always keep em red, many times they liked the black dog or the dogs like Lucius, brindle became prevalent because it mutates and trumps so many patterns. However Boudreaux dog manage to remain mostly solid.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ yep sir and I have seen the Banjo blood ran in to sorrels stuff and work well very well.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

any of those sub strains we call familys that are developed from one or a hand full of dogs from said strain should use OFRN as the go to out.. or any other sub strain that also developed from the same foundation  I bet so Rudy,velvet and steel at its finest.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

so neat how it all works! Wish i could just read a book and know it all! there is so much to learn when it comes to genetics and how these bloodlines all work! ah.... never stop learning.  oh, I got a video of Lucius I got to post just for you Stan! Hope you like dogs what are vocal...lol! He likes to "talk" --when I do a little bark to him, he will do a bark/howl back. Does it all the time.


----------

